# What am I , corn or rat



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Heyup

I bought this corn sometime back and around 6 weeks ago had him probed to be certain of the sex before any breeding , I was told he was hypo stripe , his morph was guessed at that on another forum I believe .

Anyway , at the probing I was told he was a rat and not a corn , I would rather not have any hybrid snakes or full rats , just interested in full corns .
So I showed a couple of people some crappy photos from my iphone , one said rat , the other said he was stumped after seeing his belly , he thought he was a normal striped corn until those pics .

So , I have better pics and would like some more advice , I will put the pics up mostly of his belly it should be all white , the white extends from his head a way before it turns fully orange , the orange closes in from both sides , so very diffused , you can see the white start to run into a stripe right down the centre before the orange envelops it .

First is the head shot









Neck all the way down is white









Then starts to diffuse and fills in orange



















Any ideas would be great , thanks .


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks more like an amel underneath?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't really tell the difference between corns and cornxrats to be honest, but his belly is white because he is a stripe. I have an amel stripe at home who's white turns to orange half way down too, so I would assume it's normal for stripes


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:blush: i have stripes and i`ve never noticed


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Both!:2thumb:, A corn snake is a Rat snake :whistling2:.

Looks like a Striped red rat snake to me, Not sure about the Hypo part is't not easy to tell with striped.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Striped corn snake.

The stripey orange North American ratsnake (Everglades Ratsnake) has a *yellow* belly/throat, not a white one.

All striped corns have white, uncheckered bellies. Hypo's a possibility, but you couldn't tell for sure without breeding him to a hypo (or ghost, or other hypo carrying morph) and getting all hypo babies out.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Cheers guys , I know stripes have white bellies , got a couple , I think it's the amount of orange that comes into question , one of the reasons I was told he was a ratsnake , I would be more than happy if it turns out corn even without the hypo part . 

Thanks .


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nodders said:


> Cheers guys , I know stripes have white bellies , got a couple , I think it's the amount of orange that comes into question , one of the reasons I was told he was a ratsnake , I would be more than happy if it turns out corn even without the hypo part .
> 
> Thanks .


Judging by his head and face I'd have to say there's rat in there somewhere.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

looking at the shape of the head i would say rat


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nodders said:


> Cheers guys , I know stripes have white bellies , got a couple , I think it's the amount of orange that comes into question , one of the reasons I was told he was a ratsnake , I would be more than happy if it turns out corn even without the hypo part .
> 
> Thanks .


The orange background-colour bleeding into the belly is ALL cornsnake.

There's nothing about the headshape that says anything other than cornsnake - no "angry eyebrows" and no Mallard-train nose.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

he looks pure cornsnake to me too


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a normal stripe to me.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

To me it looks like a corn snake. I have an amel who has quite a lot of orange on her belly, so much so that rather than having white with orange belly checkers she's orange with with white checkers!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Cheers guys , general consensus is that he is a pure normal striped corn .

Thanks .


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i had to get used to saying corn snake here on the forum... i've always called corns, red rat snakes...


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

It's us crazy brits!


----------

